# Easiest low tech red plants?



## mik778866 (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi.
Red tiger lotus.

See tank of @Tessa here

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=99729
Check the second last image

Regards
Muhammed


----------



## Boreas (Jan 24, 2016)

AR mini has been great for me. Make sure you're dosing enough iron to maintain colour.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Ludwigia red, alternanthera reineckii any sp., red lotus, any red echinodorus..
.others I can't think of


----------



## redchigh (Apr 10, 2010)

If dark red is acceptable, I'd recommend cryptocoryne wendtii or some of the reddish Bucephalandras.
Red ludwigea is pretty nice though. Ludwigea repens is the one I had, and the undersides of the leaves were reddish.


----------



## goodbytes (Aug 18, 2014)

mik778866 said:


> Hi.
> Red tiger lotus.


If you've got enough light to grow it I highly recommend getting some. 
Its the most stunning plant I am currently growing. 
This is with medium lighting, EI dosing, and Glut though. In a low tech tank it would be a bit of a gamble based on how much light you're actually getting.


----------



## Fissure (Jun 29, 2014)

The tiger lotus tend to be less red and more green under no CO2 and less light conditions from my experience. But still is a wonderful looking plant. Under high light and CO2 it turns into a dark red almost purple tone and grows huge leaves and sends out small bulbs everywhere. Frequent pruning is necessary to keep it at bay since it is a really good "sun" blocker. So this is probably a better plant under lesser light conditions still keeping it trimmed down for more compact growth and issues with bigger leaves blocking the light for new ones. Light starved leaves seemed to melt rather quickly when I grew it.


----------

